# God Is Not Great



## panta dokimazete (Apr 27, 2007)

Religion Poisons Everything
Posted Wednesday, April 25, 2007, at 1:31 PM ET

This week Slate is publishing three excerpts from Christopher Hitchens' new book, God Is Not Great: How Religion Poisons Everything.



> There are four irreducible objections to religious faith: that it wholly misrepresents the origins of man and the cosmos, that because of this original error it manages to combine the maximum of servility with the maximum of solipsism, that it is both the result and the cause of dangerous sexual repression, and that it is ultimately grounded on wish-thinking.



read more

Interesting...thought this might engender some...discussion...


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow - talk about a provocative thread title...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2007)

Tony Reinke's comments are found here.


----------



## IanWatson (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow. The extent of human ignorance. And somehow this is counted as genius in colleges that were founded on Christian principles.


----------



## sotzo (Apr 28, 2007)

An absolutely wonderful critique of this book was done in this month's Paste magazine. I can't find the article online or I would send a link. What are the rules about posting a scanned copy of the article from my hard copy of the magazine?

By the way, the guys at Paste are doing a great job engaging the culture...I believe they are grads of Covenant College.


----------



## Herald (Apr 28, 2007)

[bible]Romans 1:22-25[/bible]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 28, 2007)

sotzo said:


> An absolutely wonderful critique of this book was done in this month's Paste magazine. I can't find the article online or I would send a link. What are the rules about posting a scanned copy of the article from my hard copy of the magazine?
> 
> By the way, the guys at Paste are doing a great job engaging the culture...I believe they are grads of Covenant College.



That is a good question - Mods?


----------

